# lugs



## wullof (20 Oct 2009)

why is it that the british arnt keen on sainless steel lugs as americans are surely there not that bad if it were that they were infearier to standered lugs then wouldnt they have a bad press i think they look great if i had the money for one of then frames


----------



## Yellow Fang (21 Oct 2009)

I haven't seen many stainless steel lugs. Mind you, you don't see that many steel frames these days. I suppose fancy lugs are the preserve of master frame builders.


----------

